# Wrestlemania



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

Anyone looking forward to Wrestlemania this year?


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 11, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2003)

I used to, but the last few years I've found it harder n harder to watch.   I liked it when they actually had 30-60 minute matches, not the 5 minute 'highspot' showcases theyve had for the last few years.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 11, 2003)

nah...the WWE PPV's just aren't what they used to be back in the day. they're just like the regular shows now....nothing real big.

back when the star would only wrestle scrubs during the tv shows, it was a real treat to finally see them wrestle each other when wrestlemania came around. not anymore. plus it's been so weak since they split them up into the smackdown/raw deal.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

Good to see people who think like me


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 18, 2003)

Y'know what, if Angle and Benoit would go at it again, fully healthy, if I thought that the HBK/Y2J wasn't gonna be another Jericho Job (although, HBK as a face is getting some momentum for that), and if it wasn't Rock/Austin in the main event, I'd be in for it. Heck, have Triple H drop the belt to anybody, and I'd be interested. All the guys who couldn't wrestle a paper bag into submission are the ones taking all the spotlight. Where's RVD? Where's William Regal? What the bleeping heck is Benoit doing in a tag-team match, when he should be main-eventing with guys like Angle, Jericho, Guerrero, and the like? And why the heck is Hogan still in the WWE? Soooo stupid. Argh. I like some things the WWE are doing. The storylines, unlike the earlier parts of the last decade, aren't a complete insult to my intelligence, but they're nowhere near the n.W.o angle or the original Austin-DX and then the later Austin-McMahon feuds. Or the ol' Hart Foundation vs. EVERYBODY stuff. That was fun, and the matches were quality. Frig. Get big in the business, you forget how to wrestle, these days. And while some can actually still wrestle in the WWE, most... well... can't. To be diplomatic.

At least HBK-Jericho won't be too bad, and Angle-Lesnar should be fun. But boy, I really wanted another couple of good matches in there, too. 


And is it just me, or is anybody else really tired of seeing people have to pull stupid, dangerous stunts to get cheap pops, as opposed to putting on an entertaining and quality match with some decent in-ring moves? Jeez. When the next Owen Hart-like incident occurs, maybe somebody'll finally pipe up and change the shows' formats... the WWE is trying to now, what with all the neck injuries everybody's been getting, but... sheesh, it could be happening a lot faster.






So basically, no, I'm not interested in WM this year.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I guessed, I'm watching Booker T vs Triple H and going to bed :asian:


----------

